# Anyone starting Gonal F this week?



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi

I'm starting a new cycle with Gonal F today, just wondering if anyone else is....

J x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi,
I just started with gonal f last Wednesday, hopefully today is my last one as I have at least 1 follicle ALMOST ready, maybe 2. So that should mean trigger tomorrow and IUI on Friday.

How is it going for you? Are you finding them tough? I can't do the 'stab' thing so end up just pushing until the needle pierces the skin and even the ice cube didn't help tonight lol I think i'm just a wimp. 

Have you had any scans yet? How are you doing? 
Mel x


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

Hiya Mel,

So nice to know that someone is going through the same thing. Excellent news about your follicle. What size is it?

I'm on 8 days of injections, today is day 4 so my scan is Monday. I've been told to do 4x75 and 4x150...fingers crossed!

Injecting yourself is not a pleasant experience! I did a few rounds last year so thought I'd been fine this time but my hands were shaking, getting better as the week goes on though. 

I wanted to give IUI a go but doctor said no....we were given our date for first IVF appointment yesterday though so I'm over the moon 

Let me know how you get on this Friday, sending lots of baby dust your way.

Jenna x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Good luck for your scan on Monday, I hope your follies are developing well! Fingers crossed you won't need any/many more injections afterwards. Let me know how it goes.

I did trigger last night, my follies were 17.5 and 15.5mm so I am hoping that they will both be mature otherwise what is the point in injecting myself everyday to still only get 1 mature follicle?! 

I've done my part now, hoping DH can live up to his big talk this week lol 
X


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

Hiya

How are you doing? 

Had my scan today and was given two more days of injections, back again on Thursday! Have quite a bit of pinching so hoping they're growing nice and big!

J x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

2 more days? Good luck for your next scan on Thursday! Hope you have some big juicy follicles on their way. 

That was the bit that I found it hard to cope with, scan - come back in a couple of days, scan etc. It's a shame the process is so unpredictable. I have my fingers crossed that you will be good to go by Thursday!  

I am 4dpiui and stuck in the lunacy of the 2ww! I am going slowly insane


----------



## dreamcometrue (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi i am starting my treatment of supecure on Friday 28/6/13. This is my first atempt at ivf i am petrified anyone else going through, it would be great to chat about it.


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

Hiya Melbg

Hope the 2ww isn't too horrific for you! I often find myself going a bit loopy towards the end!

Scan today showed one at 20mm and a few more at 18! We've decided to do IUI for this cycle so tigger shot is in the morning and then back again Saturday morning. How did you find the IUI?

Hi Dreamcometrue! I'm doing IUI this Saturday 29th, have just finished my course of injectables. If this cycle isn't the one or us then we have IVF booked or October.

J x


----------



## Butterflies123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi 
Hope you don't mind me joining. We went to the fertility clinic yesterday and I am going to start Gonal F in the next couple of weeks. I have to take provera to induce a bleed first. I have done 3 rounds of clomid at various doses but I have not ovulated yet. 

I am quite apprehensive about the injecting so all tips are welcome!  

It is positive to hear the the injections are working for you guys xx


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi,
Sorry for going awol ladies! I hope you are all well? 

JJG - how was your iui on Sat? I hope it went ok and you are into your 2ww. My iui was pretty easy, a little cramping when she did it but after was fine.

Dreamcometrue - sorry I can't help with your ivf queries. Try not to focus on the whole thing at once, break it down into more manageable chunks of what is coming next ie,down reg then stims, egg collection etc. Try not to get overwhelmed with it all. 

Butterflies123 - good luck with your upcoming cycle. I was told to just stab with the needle but i'm a big scaredy cat so tend to go slow and gentle, sometimes with an icecube first! I'm sure that you will be fine.

Afm, I was so sure that af was coming today, my temperature went way down yesterday as usual at 10dpo but it went back up a little today and no sign of af! I'm sure my body is just messing me around so I will reserve judgement until tomorrow! 

X


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Ladies

Melbg - IUI went well and DH SA came back perfect which we were really pleased as it wasn't great last year. I also had a bit of cramping after but am concerned now as I'm sooooo bloated and have a sore heavy feeling when I sit. Dr wants me to see her on Saturday which is a week after the IUI, not really sure why as it'll be far too early to test but at least I can talk to her about the swelling.
Will you test on 7th or are you waiting to see if AF makes an appearance? 

Butterflies - Good luck for your first round of Gonal F! I prefer it to Clomid, not some many side affects but obviously the whole injecting bit is a big draw back. I was really lucky and got the Pre filled epi pens which are so easy to use. The nurse recommended doing it at the very top of my leg as I don't have much to grab hold of Lund my tummy. I also found watching a few youtube videos of ladies giving themselves the Gonal F really helped. Good luck!

J x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry you are having problems, I hope your Dr can explain/help on Saturday. It's bad enough having to wait 2 weeks for the outcome without being uncomfortable to boot. I really hope you feel better soon.

Unfortunately, af found me this morning. I am waiting to hear from the clinic tomorrow to dissect this failed attempt and see what our options are for this cycle, I am hoping we can proceed again straight away. 

Look after yourself! 
X


----------



## Butterflies123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank JJG. I started on provera today so hopefully AF will arrive next week and I can get cracking with the injections. Getting nervous thinking about it so just want to get on with it! Will check out You Tube.

Sorry to hear that Melbg. Hope you can proceed straight away. Let us know what clinic says xx


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Ladies

How are you all doing?

Melbg - So sorry to hear AF arrived....have they given you a new plan of attack for this cycle?

Butterflies123 - Have you started your injections yet? Let me know how you get on, it will get easier after the first few.

AFM the pain and bloating only got worse as the week went on! Went into panic mode on Thursday night when I could feel and see a huge lump on my left side whilst in bed...turns out it's my ovary! Ultrasound on Saturday confirmed OHSS, a lot of fluid in my abdominal cavity and my left ovary is triple the size it should be. Just have to take it easy and hope that the delayed OHSS is due to my body releasing its own hcg...otd on Saturday unless AF finds me before then!

J x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

JJG - sorry to hear you have ohss again. How scary! Glad they are watching you now and FX you have good news on Saturday. Get plenty of rest and fluids.

butterflies, how is it going for you? When do you start injecting?

Afm - I started on the same dose of gonal f again on Saturday (50iu) they said as I responded well enough there is no need to change anything. Just waiting to hear on Thursday whether or not my consultant will let me go with hcg booster or progesterone supps due to 11 day lp. Progesterone bloods (43) did confirm ovulation but I chart my bbt and my temperature tanked at 9dpo, my acu says I need some help just keeping progesterone levels up a bit longer.


----------



## Butterflies123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello
Well I went back to the clinic today for a day 4 scan. All okay so they gave me the gonal f to start tomorrow. She gave me a little demo and it looks easy enough but I'm still a bit scared about it! Will let you know how I get on tomorrow. I am going back for another scan next Monday. 

How are you guys doing? Xx


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Butterflies, congrats on getting the go ahead to start! The thought of injecting is definately worse than the reality, once you get the first couple out of the way you will be fine. Try to mentally accept it as a positive help for your body, you are doing everything you can and when you have your baby it will totally be worth it.

JJG, how are you? Has the ohss gone now?

I had my next iui yestetday, I am not holding out much hope though as they found what they think are polyps at my final scan on Saturday. I am getting sick of all these new issues. They did say if this cycle fails i'll get a baseline scan to see what's going on and then decide from there what happens next. I sulked all day yesterday, just need some time to lick my wounds and come up with a decent plan B!

X


----------



## Butterflies123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh I am sorry to hear that Melbg. I don't think polyps are serious though and I'm sure they will be able to sort them out if they need to. Try and stay positive until you know the outcome.

Well I have just done my first injection! I was so scared, my hands were shaking! It was absolutely fine though and didn't hurt at all. My leg bled a bit afterwards though, perhaps I was too heavy handed! I'm wondering if I will get any side effects? Hoping the follicles will get on and start growing now!!

How are you doing JJG? X


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Butterflies - how is it going? Have you had a follie scan yet? I hope they are growing well! 

JJG - how are you? 

Afm, I am one week down in 2ww, it is going soooo slowly! Lol 
If this cycle doesn't work, I don't know where we will go next. I'm sick of new problems every cycle. Time to re-assess and work out what's next for us.

Xxx


----------



## Butterflies123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi! 
I had my day 11 scan today. I ave 2 follies, one about 9mm and one at 11mm. I am very excited as its the most growth I have ever had! I am back Weds for another scan to check progress and will continue at the same dose until then xx


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Ladies

Sorry to disappear on you both. Our IUI was successful, but unfortunately I started to bleed yesterday at 5 1/2 weeks. Ultrasound showed an empty pregnancy sac and the blood test confirmed that my hcg levels had dropped very low. So disappointed, just looking forward to the end of the cramping and heavy bleed. We're due to start IVF in October so just have to work towards that now.

Melbg - I hope you're keeping sane! 2ww is horrific. Sending lots of positive vibes your way x

Butterflies - Good luck for Wednesday hope your two follies do lots more growing  Gonal F does the job well x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

JJG - I am so sorry!   I can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling. Please take it easy and look after yourself.


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Butterflies123 said:


> Hi!
> I had my day 11 scan today. I ave 2 follies, one about 9mm and one at 11mm. I am very excited as its the most growth I have ever had! I am back Weds for another scan to check progress and will continue at the same dose until then xx


I am so happy that you are responding well. Good luck with your next scan tomorrow, I hope they have grown more for you.


----------



## Butterflies123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi both

So sorry to hear that JJG, it is just heartbreaking. So unfair. You have the IVF to focus on now, just take one day at a time. 

Any developments with you Melbg? 

I had another scan this morning. Two follies are 13 and 15 mm. I am back Friday morning when hopefully they can "trigger" them. I have had really sore boobs and cramps in my tummy for then last few days, the hormones I guess. 

Anyone know how often you are instructed to do the deed when I've had the trigger shot? 

Xx


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Butterflies123 said:


> Hi both
> 
> So sorry to hear that JJG, it is just heartbreaking. So unfair. You have the IVF to focus on now, just take one day at a time.
> 
> ...


Pleased your follies are coming along nicely, fx for trigger on Friday! Can't really help with TI info as only done iui with trigger but they say you generally O around 36-48 hours after but maybe as early as 24 so I would say trigger day then once a day for 2-3 days assuming no issues with swimmers? Hopefully someone will come along with some real advice for you, sure the clinic will let you know on Friday too.

Afm, just waiting, pretty sure i'll be out come Saturday, just got that feeling again. Nothing to do but waith though lol 
Xx


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks ladies, just trying to look at the positive that we now know I can actually get pregnant. Poor hubby is devastated, think he really thought this was it. I was a bit more aprehensive. But really makes you think that it's just not fair.

After my trigger shot we were told every other day as at the time DH simmers were being a bit lazy! Now they're 'perfect' according to the doctor!
Good luck Butterflies and I hope Saturday comes quickly for you Mel so you can put an end to the 2ww.

X


----------



## Butterflies123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi both

I had another scan this morning. Follies were 17 and 19mm. They gave me the trigger shot (massive needle!) so now just got to get on with things and hope. I am not to do a preg test until 14th Aug which seems ages away. I am going for a blood test next Friday to check ovulation happened. Was going to do ovulation tests myself tomorrow and Sunday but not sure whether they work when you have had meds in case they confuse it!? 

Slightly concerned about the possibility of twins with having two follies but will take a chance. 

Any news Melbg? X


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Butterflies, congrats on getting to trigger!  the trigger shot will cause ovulation tests to show positive now, they should be as this is just the way to clinic uses to force the follicles to mature and ovulate instead of waiting for your body and maybe only the biggest releasing. They were both a good size!  
Yes twins is a risk, try to think of it more as a double shot to get one, that helps me stress about it less. You should ovulate by tonight so you will be in your 2ww in no time, good luck!!! Xx

JJG, it really isn't fair. I am sorry for you and dh going through this. Grieve together, allow each other time to heal and if possible have something non-ttc related to plan and look forward to together. Massive hugs for you both. Xx

As for me, af has arrived this morning as predicted. Preceded by a horrible evening where dh decided getting steaming drunk and sneaking around smoking (I thought he had quit a long time ago) would be a good idea. Big argument, i've told him that until he proves that he's serious about stopping both all treatment stops. I'm not injecting myself and wasting iui's for him to be lowering our chances on his end, I have enough fertility problems and need him to be healthy. I am doing / depriving myself of everything that might help us. Grrr. Am I overreacting?


----------



## Butterflies123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Melgb. I don't think you are overreacting at all. I am always nagging hubby when he has a drink as I have given up alcohol completely. We have had a few crossed words over it too! What is your next step?

Well we have had sex everyday since my trigger shot so really hoping that will be enough! It's exhausting lol!! 

Now officially in my first 2ww!


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

[quote author=Butterflies123]
Sorry to hear that Melgb. I don't think you are overreacting at all. I am always nagging hubby when he has a drink as I have given up alcohol completely. We have had a few crossed words over it too! What is your next step? [/quote]

Luckily the argument became a good chat on both sides. I need to support hubby with his cravings. He's also been feeling v frustrated with ttc and jealous of other people with kids, it did him some good to get it all off his chest.

I rang the clinic this morning and they have taken the decision out of our hands, no more iui's. We meet with our consultant on Aug 28 to discuss IVF. We're a bit shocked as it's come out of the blue, we assumed we could do a couple more iui's and make the decision ourselves to move on. We are OK with it though.

[quote author=Butterflies123] Well we have had sex everyday since my trigger shot so really hoping that will be enough! It's exhausting lol!!

Now officially in my first 2ww! 
[/quote]

Lol every day should do it!  Good luck, I have my fingers crossed for you. Xx


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi ladies 

How are you both doing?

Jx


----------



## Butterflies123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi JJG, I'm okay thank you. 

Sadly our first round of Gonal f didn't work. I got my period on Sunday. I was really upset as I think I had convinced myself it had worked because I had felt so dodgy! Hubby also shocked and upset too. I have had really awful period pains which haven't helped either. 

On the plus side, my blood test showed my progesterone was 90.1 therefore I definitely ovulated. I have also had my first period in months without taking provera (although this is likely to be because of all the meds).  

I started injecting again yesterday and hoping I can have my trigger shot before I go on holiday next Saturday! Clinic said it was up to me if I wanted to wait until I came back from hols but I wanted to get going with round 2. Hoping for second time lucky! 

How are you both? Xx


----------



## JJG (Apr 17, 2012)

Great news that you def ovulated, that'll be why you had a natural period. Hope this 2nd round is your turn and the distraction of a holiday will be nice, going anywhere nice?
Just waiting for IVF appointment in October seems to be taking forever!


----------

